# 2005 Touareg V8 - Air suspension, etc.



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all,
So at 11:00 AM my wife calls me and says A "check engine light" just came on and her car says "STOP - Running gear fault". I had her pull into the nearest parking lot. Her description didn't make sense since that has nothing to do with the engine, so after asking a few questions, she told me "the little picture of the car with the up and down arrows is on". Ah, OK, that's the air suspension. I asked her if it felt like it was driving funny, she said no, but she can't really tell anyway. I had her shut it off and the error came back, so I had her shut it off again and pull the key. She restarted it and the error was gone. I had her drop the suspension to loading, and then try to raise it. She said it wouldn't go back up, so I told her to try and drive really slow around the parking lot. She may not have hit the knob correctly before, but it came back to normal with no error. She drove home and parked it. When I got home I started it and drove around the block, and ran the suspension through all 4 levels a few times while driving. I also set the shocks to sport, normal and comfort. I even drove over the really big hump that you can get air on on my street, and it seemed to ride great. Everything seemed fine. We had the compressor rebiult at 23,000, and a new valve body (G291 I think?), right after we drove it off the lot in Nov. 2009
OK here's my wild guess: It was really cold this AM. She took the kids to the toddler gym and left the "Rest" parking heater on. Either it drained the battery just a little and shut off something, or maybe a solenoid was stuck or something from frozen moisture in the air lines?
Also, the parking sensor is became an issue about a week after we got it back from the Romano VW/Mercedes body shop, with a new bumper cover, etc. I'm guessing they plugged it in wrong or broke a connection, and moisture got in or it came unplugged. Think they'll fix it on the house?
Thoughts?
Thanks,
Patrick
The scan:
Wednesday,23,February,2011,17:33:37:40230
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGMM77L45D013621 Mileage: 71180km/44229miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DB HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7220194
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 69D7737C39FF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AQ
Component: AL 750 6A 0551 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7DFF372C5D77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202 
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3B7BF93403E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 C HW: 7L0 909 137 C
Component: G2 Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H23072 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7220194
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 08139 444 85856
VCID: 336BD1142BB3

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F3A504FF4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 01814 551 00000
VCID: 356FEF0C25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703 
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 448982C87E1D

2 Faults Found:
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345) 
014 - Defective
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352 
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00021358 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 234B21549B53

Part No: 7L0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 41878BDC610F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921 
Coding: 0023231
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 428584D06409

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E19E189A25

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 040942C83E9D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7BFB39344363

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6CDF840A8E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3773E5043FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 08114 444 84076
VCID: 366DE80038C1

2 Faults Found:
01400 - Suspension Level Control 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
02250 - Function Deactivation; Valve Duty Cycle 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F3A504FF4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 
VCID: 55AF4F8C8587
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E7D3F544AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: H6 HSG 0200 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3E7DF02010F1

Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E79B1C912F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 
VCID: 55AF4F8C8587
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3773E5043FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3871E63832D5

1 Fault Found:
16347 - Control Module - EEPROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530 
Serial number: 2009289.02 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3A75FC300CD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3977E33C09DF

1 Fault Found:
01628 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Mid-Left (G254) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

*Oh, and another thing...*

When I went to run a scan this evening, I was prompted to upgrade to 10.6.3 from 10.6.1. That was cool, except for the fact that I lost my custom auto-scan I had from before. I thought all was lost, and did a auto-scan as a generic 7L Touareg, which obviously took longer. I later found a backup of it (auto-scan-old.txt) and copied
"01,Lori Touareg,01,02,03,05,06,08,09,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,32,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,68,69,6E,76"
into the current auto-scan file.
Is there a way to setup the upgrade to recognize user auto scans and keep them in the upgraded version? Can the user auto-scans be in a separate file that doesn't get overwritten? It is nice that they are at least backed up, I'll remember this in the future.
Thanks again,
Patrick


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
> Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
> Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
> Coding: 0015521
> ...


My guess is you have a pneumatic leak somewhere. Let the car sit on a level surface for a while and see if one corner drops more than the others.

-Uwe-


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Raise it to Xtra and look at the air line connections to the front shocks. If there is any corrosion then you could be developing a slow leak from a crack in the connection. You don't say where you are from, but if in an area where a lot of salt is used for ice on the roads this is what is causing the corrosion. As far as moisture in the system, that should not happen since it is a close system. I would for sure check those connections though.


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

*Wasn't there*

Wasn't there a recall to fix that? Like they applied an anticorrosive coating to the fittings? I've had the car at the dealer for serious air suspension work in Nov/Dec. '09, You'd think they took care of that too. I'll have a look, and pick up some leak detection soap at the hardware store. Lovely.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

smallblock said:


> Wasn't there a recall to fix that? Like they applied an anticorrosive coating to the fittings? I've had the car at the dealer for serious air suspension work in Nov/Dec. '09, You'd think they took care of that too. I'll have a look, and pick up some leak detection soap at the hardware store. Lovely.


The top of the shocks on my 2010 look completely different from yours. So they in fact made a running change on it at some point. Your best option if it is in fact a leak, after you get it fixed you need to make a conscious effort to take it to a car wash and spray them off ever so often in the winter. Especially after a snow/ice storm when salt has been on the road. As far as a recall, not that I am aware of. Just because they fixed your compressor does not mean they did anything to the air line connections on the shocks.


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

*TSB*

This?
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2532&d=1187719282
Has anyone attempted this themselves? The vehicle is out of warranty, obviously.
I am in Syracuse, NY


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

smallblock said:


> This?
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2532&d=1187719282
> Has anyone attempted this themselves? The vehicle is out of warranty, obviously.
> I am in Syracuse, NY


Link does not work for me, but I am at work too. So the firewall could be blocking it since it detects a download. I would first find out if that is your issue before you worry about tearing into anything. Did you raise it up to look at the connectors yet?


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

Nope, I'm at work, will do that this evening or weekend. I'll re-scan it then too, I cleared everything last night and will wait a while to see what shows up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

smallblock said:


> When I went to run a scan this evening, I was prompted to upgrade to 10.6.3 from 10.6.1. That was cool, except for the fact that I lost my custom auto-scan I had from before. I thought all was lost, and did a auto-scan as a generic 7L Touareg, which obviously took longer. I later found a backup of it (auto-scan-old.txt) and copied
> "01,Lori Touareg,01,02,03,05,06,08,09,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,32,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,68,69,6E,76"
> into the current auto-scan file.
> Is there a way to setup the upgrade to recognize user auto scans and keep them in the upgraded version? Can the user auto-scans be in a separate file that doesn't get overwritten? It is nice that they are at least backed up, I'll remember this in the future.
> ...


Pat, didn't I tell you to put a smallblock in this thing back during the alternator-gate? 

FYI, when you update VCDS, it should create a copy of your AutoScan.txt file and rename it AutoScan-old.txt. If you update AGAIN, it should make another copy and rename it AutoScan-older.txt. If you update AGAIN, it should make another copy and rename it AutoScan-oldest.txt. They should still be there in your C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\ directory.


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

If I replace it with a small block Chevy, that engine will be in a Tahoe or Suburban.
Remember, this Touareg is proof of what happens when my wife gets what she wants, so we're keeping it forever as a reminder of that, no matter what it costs me.
I'll remember the autoscan-old for future reference, and I figured that out later per my second post, I just was wishing there was a way to idiot proof it. There may be bigger idoits than me out there.
Oh, and when VCDS-mobile or whatever it's called comes out, I want it to be able to pair to my wife's cell phone via bluetooth or whatever and text or email the errors to me remotely some how. That would be awesome.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

smallblock said:


> If I replace it with a small block Chevy, that engine will be in a Tahoe or Suburban.
> Remember, this Touareg is proof of what happens when my wife gets what she wants, so we're keeping it forever as a reminder of that, no matter what it costs me.
> I'll remember the autoscan-old for future reference, and I figured that out later per my second post, I just was wishing there was a way to idiot proof it. There may be bigger idoits than me out there.
> Oh, and when VCDS-mobile or whatever it's called comes out, I want it to be able to pair to my wife's cell phone via bluetooth or whatever and text or email the errors to me remotely some how. That would be awesome.


I get this code every once in a while on a customers vehicle. Usually when I turn it all the way up and all the way back down once, it re-calibrates itself and the problem goes away. But do have a look at all of your connections/fittings and for such corrosion, although I highly doubt this to be your issue.


----------

